# What do you folks think of this Iver Johnson?



## JoeBass (Jan 17, 2022)

For sale near me here in California. It says original paint, but that paint looks awful good. I suppose it's possible:




__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2022)

JoeBass said:


> For sale near me here in California. It says original paint, but that paint looks awful good. I suppose it's possible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don’t have a FB account so I can’t see it


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 17, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I don’t have a FB account so I can’t see it



I don't have a Facebook account either, but I'm still able to view the photos.
I'm not knowledgeable enough to give an opinion on the paint though!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I don't have a Facebook account either, but I'm still able to view the photos.
> I'm not knowledgeable enough to give an opinion on the paint though!



When I hit the link all it shows me is a login page?


----------



## altapat (Jan 17, 2022)

Looks pretty nice. If it’s unrestored, you have to grap it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 17, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> When I hit the link all it shows me is a login page?



I HAD Facebook but no more, when I click the link I get the ad. I can also peruse the classifieds while I am there. seems like once you sign up, they keep spying on you. smart people never signed up at all.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 17, 2022)

IMO. pretty damn nice!
looks like original paint, and it looks to be in very nice condition
seat is very nice, just the saddle (Troxel Star) I would probably pay $500 + if I was still actually buying!

The carbide lamp is very nice. Never seen that model. 


But I am not an Iver pro, don't know how to tell the actual age of it
fenders look very similar to fenders that were on my 1912 Lovell, so 1915 is plausible
ask for a picture of the headbadge


----------



## gkeep (Jan 17, 2022)

WOW! Looks like it's been in a museum for 80 years or so.


----------



## The classic roll (Jan 17, 2022)

JoeBass said:


> For sale near me here in California. It says original paint, but that paint looks awful good. I suppose it's possible:
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...com/marketplace/item/329353275722465/[/QUOTE]looks to be original paint. Nice Iver seat tube truss frame decal and Iver Johnson wording on down tube. That bike looks like it was extremely well cared for. Nice looking parts seat and accessories. Paint on wood rims is flaking but shows it’s age nice. That’s definitely a nice early Iver!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 18, 2022)

Fabulous condition original paint; no question about it!  Besides the grips and tires everything else looks period correct for the bike.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 18, 2022)

@JoeBass did you buy it yet?
I sure someone else probably did if not!


----------



## Iverider (Jan 18, 2022)

1915 was the first year for that joint at the arch to top tube connection. That could be a bit later model due to the star chainring vs. the Snowflake.



1915 Catalog (model 88)




 1916 Model 87. (The model 88 in 1916 is shown with the curved bridge tube fixed to the top tube)








Catalogs show that Iver used flat fenders in 1918, but switched to raingutter (deeper) fenders in 1922. I'm missing 1919-1921 catalogs, so I can't be sure when the switch occurred.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 18, 2022)

what a great bike! must have been stored in the house. poor storage is what kills these old bikes.


----------



## JoeBass (Jan 18, 2022)

Nope, I haven't bought it. I'm still financially buried under a 1927 Hercules path racer restoration not to mention the fact I'm completely out of room for more bikes. They've already crept from the garage into the bedroom. They're just not gonna look right in the kitchen.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 20, 2022)

JoeBass said:


> Nope, I haven't bought it. I'm still financially buried under a 1927 Hercules path racer restoration not to mention the fact I'm completely out of room for more bikes. They've already crept from the garage into the bedroom. They're just not gonna look right in the kitchen.



You’d be surprised. Wood wheels really warm up a room.


----------



## Rambler (Jan 21, 2022)

Shows sold now so somebody got it.


----------



## JoeBass (Jan 21, 2022)

Double post


----------



## JoeBass (Jan 21, 2022)

Looking at Iverider's catalogs, it's amazing that they made this exact model (model 86 with same seat and crank) all the way to 1941!


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 21, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I HAD Facebook but no more, when I click the link I get the ad. I can also peruse the classifieds while I am there. seems like once you sign up, they keep spying on you. smart people never signed up at all.



How do you know that your not being spied on right now ....


----------



## skiptooth (Jan 21, 2022)

All original ? I all ways leave my nickel handle bars outside  even in so cal  😀 and the front fender? just painted..


----------



## Goodday (Jan 22, 2022)

Arched bike just far and few between for 2g in that shape, that’s a good buy


----------

